# Husqvarna 345 no start



## Franko (Oct 30, 2019)

Grettings all. Looking for a little diagnostic help here. I recently bought a non running yard sale Husqvarna 345. The chainsaw is in super clean condition. The guy told me he bought it brand new 10 years ago to do some limb pruning around the house. Told me he have very little use on it. One day he couldnt get it started. He had the manuals, Scrench and original sales receipt for it. Long story short, I bought it, got it home and I cant for the life of me get it to fire.
It has compression, getting spark out of a new plug. The air filter is super clean and the carb is so clean it looks new. I know that doesnt mean its clean inside. Anyway I gave it a quick shot of start fluid. Nothing not even a sputter. I have junk motors that are kicking around the yard and in the elements and they all start with a shot of starting fluid. I'm wondering if its a week spark under compression? Dont understand it not firing with starting fluid.
Any suggestions or possible ideas to try?
Thank you


----------



## Robert777 (Dec 28, 2018)

When was the last time the carburetor was rebuilt and had new membranes put in? Is the rubber diaphragm flexible or does it make a "cracking" sound when flexed. If so, it needs a rebuilt or new carburetor. Sometimes a new carburetor on ebay is cheaper than a rebuild kit.


----------



## Franko (Oct 30, 2019)

Robert777 said:


> When was the last time the carburetor was rebuilt and had new membranes put in? Is the rubber diaphragm flexible or does it make a "cracking" sound when flexed. If so, it needs a rebuilt or new carburetor. Sometimes a new carburetor on ebay is cheaper than a rebuild kit.


I'm guessing you are referring to the primer ball. This 245 does not have a primer bulb. No idea if the carb has ever been serviced. I'm just a little surprised it wont fire with starting fluid?

Thanks


----------



## Franko (Oct 30, 2019)

Any ideas?


----------



## Robert777 (Dec 28, 2018)

Try checking the impulse line and make sure it is intact and/or not plugged up. As to the diaphragm, if it was stiff, and the position ended in the down position, it would flood and never start. I worked on a saw once that wouldn't start and everything checked out fine. In the end, it was the impulse hole that was plugged and when i blew it out with an air hose, it started right up.


----------



## Franko (Oct 30, 2019)

Got it! Weak spark. Although I could see a spark with grounded plug, I could barely feel it when I touched it. Ordered a coil module or magneto, whatever its called but I'm 100% sure that.s the problem.

Thank you


----------



## Renegade32 (Jul 23, 2018)

Franco- did you try removing the spark plug and squiring some oil into the cylinder. 

After sitting for 10years that cylinder might be pretty dry and therefore the compression may not be sufficient to fire. 

It’s worth a try. I usually use marvels mystery oil. 

Good luck with it. It’s a great saw.


----------



## rotorgoat (Jan 21, 2019)

I had a similar problem with my 372XP. It just quit one day. I ordered an ignition module on eBay and it ran but not right. I took it to the dealer and he installed a factory module and it worked perfect. He said the Chinese knockoffs don't have the rpm limiter in the module ( I think that's what he said) and they won't run right. If you bought a cheapie and it doesn't fix it try a factory one.


----------



## Franko (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks guys yes I did put a little mystery oil in the cylinder and yes I ordered a cheapie coil. If it doesnt run right I'll order the real deal. Thanks for the tips.


----------

